# GMM Shifter best price



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get the best price on a GMM Shifter? I would like to keep the stock (shifter knob and boot) look; so which is best race or street version? 
Anyone own a Hurst shifter? are the GMM's that much better?

Thanks, Kirk Hurst
Corpus Christi, TX
05 GTO
LS2/6 SPD


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The race version will let you keep the stock shift knob the street wont.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry contradict you 06gtoin216, but the street version is used in conjunction with the stock shift lever, so you can use the stock shift knob and boot with that version also. You can get the GMM ripshifter from JHP Vehicle Enhancements for $399 shipped (looks like they raised their prices recently). Even though it comes from Australia, you should receive it in about 1 week. Both the street and race versions allow you to use the stock shift knob and boot. I have the race version, and I love it. Here is the website...

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.

There is a race version GMM for sale on ebay right now...

2004-2006 04 05 06 GTO GMM Ripshift (RACE) Gear Shifter:eBay Motors (item 250530710751 end time Nov-21-09 12:44:19 PST)


----------



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

*GMM VRS Hurst Who's better*

Ok thanks for the info; Does anyone have the hurst shifter and how does it do? $399 is pretty pricey


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

khurst said:


> Ok thanks for the info; Does anyone have the hurst shifter and how does it do? $399 is pretty pricey


I just had a Hurst installed and I love it. There have been some issues so do a search before you buy. It is still a remote shifter but it tightens things up enough for me and I like the nostalgia.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

khurst said:


> Ok thanks for the info; Does anyone have the hurst shifter and how does it do? $399 is pretty pricey


I agree that $400 is a lot for a shifter. They were $350 shipped when I bought mine back in July. But it was well worth the money after installing it, and I'd spend the money again one if I had another GTO. And that Hurst shifter looks like it still has a lot of throw compared to my GMM. I also doubt that you can use your stock shift knob and boot with it.


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

FastFrank said:


> I agree that $400 is a lot for a shifter. They were $350 shipped when I bought mine back in July. But it was well worth the money after installing it, and I'd spend the money again one if I had another GTO. And that Hurst shifter looks like it still has a lot of throw compared to my GMM. I also doubt that you can use your stock shift knob and boot with it.


The Hurst comes with two sticks, one for the ball and one for the stock knob. They both use the stock boot.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jasonc32amg said:


> The Hurst comes with two sticks, one for the ball and one for the stock knob. They both use the stock boot.


I stand corrected. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think PFYC has shifters for our cars. I would cheak their prices.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome To Ripshift - Australia's Fastest Manual Shifter

$349.00


----------

